# TheClymb.com



## yakishclimb (Mar 28, 2013)

Just saw that theclymb.com had black diamond ski's and avalung packs along with a ton of other new stuff. Get it while u can.

http://www.theclymb.com/invite-from/GeorgeGebhardt


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

yakishclimb said:


> Just saw that theclymb.com had black diamond ski's and avalung packs along with a ton of other new stuff. Get it while u can.
> 
> The Clymb | The Gear You Need. Up to 70% Below Retail.™


Some sprayskirts and a dry top too.


----------



## mdignan (Dec 26, 2010)

Which vendor on The Clymb is selling skirts and dry tops? I don't see it. thanks!


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like it ended, sorry. There was a "Gear Under x$" sale earlier this week.


----------

